# vlc no ncurses interface on Freebsd



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 24, 2019)

VLC has an ncurses interface which can be started from the terminal by running nvlc,
the vlc preferences also have an option in the Main interfaces section to enable the ncurses interface

Both the nvlc binary and the option to enable the ncurses interface in the preferences are missing in Freebsd vlc3,
i seem to remember someone mentioning vlc3 has a lot of outstanding patches so maybe thats the issue

Does anyone know if vlc3 can have the ncurses interfaces enabled when building the port,
or if there is an issue with vlc and ncurses that hasnt been resolved yet


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm not sure about this port but most of the time turning X11 off automatically causes a terminal/console only version to be built. Have you tried that?


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 24, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I'm not sure about this port but most of the time turning X11 off automatically causes a terminal/console only version to be built. Have you tried that?


I didn't think of trying that, 
but id like to have both ncurse and regular gui

ncurses is enabled on vlc on linux by default, 
so i thought it might be a freebsd issue with vlc and ncuses and thats why its not enabled by default

I have poudriere setup so i can always trying building the vlc3 port


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 24, 2019)

There is an NCURSES OPTION in the port, off by default. So, you just need to enable it and then compile.

*[EDIT]*

And it works; however I don't like multimedia/vlc and will keep using multimedia/mpv, althought I mostly use ncurses.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> There is an NCURSES OPTION in the port, off by default.


Ah. Missed that one, got lost in the plethora of options for this port


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 24, 2019)

There is worse: www/nginx and its never ending OPTIONs list.


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 24, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> There is an NCURSES OPTION in the port, off by default. So, you just need to enable it and then compile.
> 
> *[EDIT]*
> 
> And it works; however I don't like multimedia/vlc and will keep using multimedia/mpv, althought I mostly use ncurses.


Hi Mate

Gotcha so just need to build vlc3 from ports and enable ncurses,
but like you i actually prefer mpv i was just curious why there was no ncurses option in vlc3


----------

